
Show HN: Synthesthesia – iOS app to modulate sound using camera and TF Lite - jkrukowski
https://bitbucket.org/jkru/synthesthesia/src/master/
======
RayDonnelly
Before I even look at the source code, what license is this under?

~~~
jkrukowski
Hi, sorry forgot to add that, it’s MIT

